# Foreign Marriage in Malaysia



## Kenichi

Hello there! Good Day!

I'm a Filipino and will be working in malaysia by January next year. I just want to know, is it possible that I can get married with my girlfriend there in malaysia? Is the procedures easy?

Thanks everyone..


----------



## Etherus

My Japanese wife and I recently got married in Malaysia.

It is fairly easy however there is some mucking about you have to do.

1. You will need a "letter of no impediment" for each of you from your embassy.

2. You need a certified copy (by embassy) of birth certificates

3. Copy of passport

4. A certified copy (by embassy) of divorce papers if that is relevant

5. Passport sized photos on blue background.

6. Each of the papers will need to be certified by the Malaysian Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Putrajaya.

7. Your marriage celebrant can then fill out the Malay forms and arrange the legal wedding at the government offices in front of the licensed government celebrant and also the traditional wedding party elsewhere in front of friends.



Job is done. We were married in Penang. If you need a celebrant please contact me with a PM and I will give you the number of ours. Cost was 1400 RM.


----------



## schneak

Wow ... foreign wedding here is a bomb!


----------



## bernadettem

*Marriage In Penang*



Etherus said:


> My Japanese wife and I recently got married in Malaysia.
> 
> It is fairly easy however there is some mucking about you have to do.
> 
> 1. You will need a "letter of no impediment" for each of you from your embassy.
> 
> 2. You need a certified copy (by embassy) of birth certificates
> 
> 3. Copy of passport
> 
> 4. A certified copy (by embassy) of divorce papers if that is relevant
> 
> 5. Passport sized photos on blue background.
> 
> 6. Each of the papers will need to be certified by the Malaysian Ministry of Foreign Affairs in
> 7. Your marriage celebrant can then fill out the Malay forms and arrange the legal wedding at the government offices in front of the licensed government celebrant and also the traditional wedding party elsewhere in front of friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Job is done. We were married in Penang. If you need a celebrant please contact me with a PM and I will give you the number of ours. Cost was 1400 RM.


Hi 

Could you give me the details for the celbrant you used we would like to get married there in May also do you have the address/email/ph details for the Ministry of Affairs


----------



## Hafsa

Hi there,

just wanted to know that foreigners can get married in Malaysia & get their marriage registered there if both the bride & the groom are not Malaysians ? 
& what is the procedure & status after getting married ?


----------



## olala2227

*Need info of your marriage celebrant*

Hi Etherus,

My name is OLa, I'm Indonesian and planning to get marry with Canadian, since I'm working in Kuala Lumpur so we decided to get marry here, can we have your marriage celebrant info? really appreciate if you would help us...thx 






Etherus said:


> My Japanese wife and I recently got married in Malaysia.
> 
> It is fairly easy however there is some mucking about you have to do.
> 
> 1. You will need a "letter of no impediment" for each of you from your embassy.
> 
> 2. You need a certified copy (by embassy) of birth certificates
> 
> 3. Copy of passport
> 
> 4. A certified copy (by embassy) of divorce papers if that is relevant
> 
> 5. Passport sized photos on blue background.
> 
> 6. Each of the papers will need to be certified by the Malaysian Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Putrajaya.
> 
> 7. Your marriage celebrant can then fill out the Malay forms and arrange the legal wedding at the government offices in front of the licensed government celebrant and also the traditional wedding party elsewhere in front of friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Job is done. We were married in Penang. If you need a celebrant please contact me with a PM and I will give you the number of ours. Cost was 1400 RM.


----------



## rifleman

See here
http://www.pulau-pangkor.com/get-married-in-Malaysia.html


----------



## olala2227

Hi Rifleman 

thank you for your info, but I really don't know how to contact a registrar or any celebrants number..if anyone have one will be really appreciate..


----------



## rifleman

http://www.wedding.com.my/index.php...k=sobi2Details&catid=43&sobi2Id=163&Itemid=35


----------



## olala2227

Thank u sooo much for being helpfull Rifleman...really appreciate it


----------



## richellepeh

hmm.. visit my blog maybe it can help u I'm also a pinoy ^^


----------



## richellepeh

sadly i cant post my blog.. I am also from Philippine and I am married here in Malaysia.. I write all my experience process to process.. in my blog maybe it can help u


----------



## olala2227

Hi richellepeh..

Maybe you can just type your blog address, I will search it manually..thx


----------



## richellepeh

olala2227 said:


> Hi richellepeh..
> 
> Maybe you can just type your blog address, I will search it manually..thx


richellepeh serach my blogspot .. hopes it helps u


----------



## olala2227

Richellepeh...I couldn't find you blog, there are many..  
My question is, are u having same religion with your husband? this is my concern because me and my partner are different, I don't know whether we can get marry in malaysia or no..btw I am a moslem and he's catholic, and we just want to stick with ours..


----------



## rifleman

olala2227 said:


> Richellepeh...I couldn't find you blog, there are many..
> My question is, are u having same religion with your husband? this is my concern because me and my partner are different, I don't know whether we can get marry in malaysia or no..btw I am a moslem and he's catholic, and we just want to stick with ours..


Then my understanding is that you cannot marry in Malaysia. If you were catholic and he were Moslem it would be permitted.
See here
http://www.loyarburok.com/2008/07/10/muslim-non-muslim-marriages-in-malaysia/

If he is prepared to convert to Islam then you could marry.

Good luck


----------



## richellepeh

olala2227 said:


> Richellepeh...I couldn't find you blog, there are many..
> My question is, are u having same religion with your husband? this is my concern because me and my partner are different, I don't know whether we can get marry in malaysia or no..btw I am a moslem and he's catholic, and we just want to stick with ours..


oh, my husband and I are different religion also (buddhist and catholic), but according to my fren because she is married also to a moslem, it is need that ur partner must follow your religion, ask her/him to convert and embrace islam, anyway am I correct moslem is also islam?.. if it is.. then you know Malaysia law(once moslem should marry a moslem, if you try to convert they will kick you out of the country =(( ), but if you want to get married without converting try thailand, (my cousin get married there she said it was so easy in that place but, malaysia dont recognize thailand marriage.. so your partner will really need to convert)


----------



## richellepeh

rifleman said:


> Then my understanding is that you cannot marry in Malaysia. If you were catholic and he were Moslem it would be permitted.
> See here
> 
> 
> If he is prepared to convert to Islam then you could marry.
> 
> Good luck


yeah I totally agree your correct, even in other country (muslim country), cannot marry unless both also are islam .. but you still can ask in JPN putrajaya maybe they cant explain to you here is their number 03-88808130 /8133 usually it takes hours before they answer.. so i suggest go to JPN physically 

anyway goodluck ^^


----------



## olala2227

rifleman said:


> Then my understanding is that you cannot marry in Malaysia. If you were catholic and he were Moslem it would be permitted.
> See here
> Muslim / non Muslim marriages in Malaysia | LoyarBurok
> 
> If he is prepared to convert to Islam then you could marry.
> 
> Good luck



Thank u so much for the link rifleman, I've read it and u're rite..it's impossible to get marry here, will try another way..another country perhaps


----------



## olala2227

richellepeh said:


> oh, my husband and I are different religion also (buddhist and catholic), but according to my fren because she is married also to a moslem, it is need that ur partner must follow your religion, ask her/him to convert and embrace islam, anyway am I correct moslem is also islam?.. if it is.. then you know Malaysia law(once moslem should marry a moslem, if you try to convert they will kick you out of the country =(( ), but if you want to get married without converting try thailand, (my cousin get married there she said it was so easy in that place but, malaysia dont recognize thailand marriage.. so your partner will really need to convert)


Thank you for your info richellepeh, it is the same..moslem and islam  will check for marry in thailand or other country perhaps..and thank u for JPN contact number as well! u've been so kind, really appraciate it


----------



## rifleman

olala2227 said:


> Thank you for your info richellepeh, it is the same..moslem and islam  will check for marry in thailand or other country perhaps..and thank u for JPN contact number as well! u've been so kind, really appraciate it


You must be careful. In Malaysia it is unlawful for you to be married to a non Muslim. You cannot simply go to another country and get married, then return to Malaysia. You and your boyfriend will lay yourself wide open to being charged and punished. The ONLY options you have are for your boyfriend to convert to Islam or for you to leave Malaysia forever.


----------



## booboo08

*HI*

Hi Ola,

just wondering if you already got married in Malaysia?If so, could you give me some helpful info about getting all the papers done before the wedding day.. That is much appreciated.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## orbit720

Hello, 

Looks like this thread hasn't been used in a while but hopefully someone can help me out.

So, my Irish fiance and I are going to be in Malaysia from the July 21st to the 28th and we are trying to get married in that time. We found there is a way to get married sooner than the 7 day period that is required for normal weddings. 

Does anyone know this process? 

Furthermore, we're going to be in KUL on Sunday Monday Tuesday Saturday and in the Perhentian islands on Wednesday Thursday Friday. 

Does anyone think it will even be possible to married in that time?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ian87

Etherus said:


> My Japanese wife and I recently got married in Malaysia.
> 
> It is fairly easy however there is some mucking about you have to do.
> 
> 1. You will need a "letter of no impediment" for each of you from your embassy.
> 
> 2. You need a certified copy (by embassy) of birth certificates
> 
> 3. Copy of passport
> 
> 4. A certified copy (by embassy) of divorce papers if that is relevant
> 
> 5. Passport sized photos on blue background.
> 
> 6. Each of the papers will need to be certified by the Malaysian Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Putrajaya.
> 
> 7. Your marriage celebrant can then fill out the Malay forms and arrange the legal wedding at the government offices in front of the licensed government celebrant and also the traditional wedding party elsewhere in front of friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Job is done. We were married in Penang. If you need a celebrant please contact me with a PM and I will give you the number of ours. Cost was 1400 RM.


Hello can you please the celebrant's contact too ? thank you so mcuh.


----------

